# MySQL mysql.sock Datei fehlt



## TimExtreme (29. August 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe ebend mysql und den mysqlclienten auf meinem Rechner installiert. Nun gibt aber PhpMYAdmin aus dass er nicht connecten kann und verweißt auf die datei /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock . Diese existiert aber nicht.

Kann mir da jemand witerhelfen?


----------



## Kleini (11. September 2005)

Hallo!

Die mysql.sock ist eine Datei, die beim Starten des MySQL-Servers angelegt wird und bei dessen Stop wieder entfernt wird. Also, wenn die mysql.sock nicht gefunden werden kann, gibt es im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder dein MySQL-Server läuft nicht oder die Datei liegt in einem anderen Ordner.

Fall 1 - Server läuft nicht: Welche Distribution benutzt du denn? Hast du MySQL "von Hand" oder mit den Paketmanager deiner Distribution installiert? Ich weiß, dass SuSE und Mandrake in ihrer "Systemsteuerung" (also Yast oder ähnliches) die Möglichkeit bieten, Dienste wie MySQL recht bequem zu verwalten. Bei SuSE nennt sich diese Funktion Runlevel-Editor. Da kann man bei MySQl ganz einfach ein Häckchen bei "beim Systemstart aktivieren" setzen. Damit ist erstmal sicher gestellt, dass der Server läuft.

Fall 2 - Server läuft aber mysql.sock nicht in /var/lib/mysql: Falls trotz laufenden Server die Datei nicht gefunden wird, dann suche doch mal einfach nach mysql.sock. Im Normalfall liegt sie in dem Ordner, in den du auch MySQL installiert hast. Theoretisch tut es dann eine Verknüpfung von dem Fundort der Datei nach /var/lib/mysql (diese Ordner gegebenenfalls anlegen). Eleganter kann man das natürlich lösen, indem man irgendwo in den Einstellungen von PhpMyAdmin einstellt, dass er die Datei in einem anderen Ordner zu suchen hat oder MySQL so umpolt, dass die mysql.sock halt dann in /var/lib/mysql angelegt wird (ist irgendein Eintrag in einer MySQl-Konfigurationsdatei, müsste aber auch nochmal nachschauen, wo).   

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

MfG Kleini


----------

